# Refrigerator problems



## wrnewman69 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a 92 Terry 29ft. But started having problem with the refrigerator switching from gas to electric. I have replaced the battery with a new one but still the same problem. Need help.


----------



## brentnrobin (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, Are you hooked up to shore power? Have you checked the breakers in the fuse box? 

Brent


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

All RV refrigs must have a good charged 12 volt battery. The controls are all 12volt. If possible move unit to feel the coils on back. RV units make cold with a heater. All RV units use ammonia gas for cooling. Check for any ammonia gas smell. Complete cooling system can be replaced at a cost nearly as a new unit. Our refrig is a 120 volt house/ apartment unit from Costco for $350. The unit works great and can easily freeze ice cream. There is a dedicated small 1000 watt inverter to make lots of electrical power. Frank


----------



## wrnewman69 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help.


----------

